# Gaggia evolution clogged?



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

I need some advice/direction as I'm a little out of my depth.

I bought a second-hand Gaggia Evolution about a month ago. The previous owner claimed to have descaled it regularly, but clearly not as thoroughly as it should have been. So when I managed to choke it through using a too-fine grind, I thought the time had come for descaling. All this managed to achieve was to reduce the liquid flow from very thin to almost non-existent to totally blocked.

Reading on this forum and elsewhere that the outlet valve is sometimes blocked by small pieces of scale after descaling, I removed the shower screen and the valve (the nuts were extremely difficult to remove, and they and the shower screen were very badly scaled up - I'm betting the original owner had never done this). I removed the top from the machine, plugged it in and hit the brew switch, ignoring the usual health and safety considerations. I found out:

1. No water coming through at all, even with the valve removed.

2. Pump operating very quietly, does not seem to be drawing any water up the intake tube.

3. Steamer working normally.

I have reached the limits of my diagnostic ability here. Can anyone tell me what my next steps should be? Is there any mileage in taking the pump apart, and if so how would I do it? Is the pump knackered and how do I tell? Why did I buy this machine in the first place?

All answers welcome


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

Further to this, I have established that the pump is OK, through loosening and then re-tightening the screws at the outlet end. I therefore conclude that the blockage is 'downstream'. Could it be in the boiler, or between the pump and the boiler?

Any thoughts?


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm wondering how you removed the valve . I took my evolution shower holding plate off but could not see the valve . Can you tell me where it is ?


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

I will have to do this from memory as I got rid of the Evolution a long time ago. I think there are a couple of nuts that can be undone with Allen keys, dropping off the group head. I don't remember any further but it wasn't complicated beyond that IIRC. I think the whole assembly ws a bit lime a Classic but without the 3 way solenoid so a Classic owner should be able to help you further. The best advice I can give with the benefit of hindsight is to upgrade as soon as you can.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

suferick said:


> I will have to do this from memory as I got rid of the Evolution a long time ago. I think there are a couple of nuts that can be undone with Allen keys, dropping off the group head. I don't remember any further but it wasn't complicated beyond that IIRC. I think the whole assembly ws a bit lime a Classic but without the 3 way solenoid so a Classic owner should be able to help you further. The best advice I can give with the benefit of hindsight is to upgrade as soon as you can.


The Classic has a 3 way solenoid so there will be no centre hole behind the shower holding plate . There is a small centre hole behind my plate but I do knot know if there is anything up there !


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I have managed to remove some of the group valve ie the ball , spring and hex head holder . The seat of the valve is firmly stuck in the machine . I have tried soaking in Puly descaler and even used wd 40 but the seat will not budge and I do not have a screwdriver with a wide enough blade . Tried a small coin held in a wrench but just managed to bend the coin . Any ideas readers ?


----------

